# I flunked decarbing!



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi guys, 
I don't know how many of you make medicine, but if you do I thought you might want to know what i learned today.  I had some tincture tested, some pennywise tincture. The results were that half the thc hadn't been decarbed and TWENTY % only of the cbd was decarbed. 
I learned that you need to decarb high cbd strains at 290 for 30 min to do cbd.  THC decarbs at 250-300. I decarbed at 250 and that was wrong.  The lab worker is very nice and told me to cook the tincture at 290-300 for 30 min and send him another sample. Wish i would have known that before...duh.

Also i sent in all my cbd strains so if you have umbra's and my valentine crosses, we shall know soon.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## thegloman (Jan 23, 2019)

Wow!
I've been doing it wrong a long time.
I always decarb'd at 200F for 30 min.
Tomorrow ill try it again with higher temps.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update Rose, Guess I been doin wrong too...I usually go 250 for 40 or 50 minutes...


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 23, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Wow!
> I've been doing it wrong a long time.
> I always decarb'd at 200F for 30 min.
> Tomorrow ill try it again with higher temps.


If you are doing weed with just THC and low Cbd  you really should do it 245degs F  for 45 mins
Goods friend of mine spent a lot of time and money doing lab tests and those were found to be the best decarb for almost full activation of THCA into THC
CBDs will only go to about 75% conversion from CBD to CBDA hard to get any higher % than that
This has all been confirmed using lab testing numerous times.
Also be aware one can decarb in a glass mason jar as to keep the smell down,


----------



## zem (Jan 24, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi guys,
> I don't know how many of you make medicine, but if you do I thought you might want to know what i learned today.  I had some tincture tested, some pennywise tincture. The results were that half the thc hadn't been decarbed and TWENTY % only of the cbd was decarbed.
> I learned that you need to decarb high cbd strains at 290 for 30 min to do cbd.  THC decarbs at 250-300. I decarbed at 250 and that was wrong.  The lab worker is very nice and told me to cook the tincture at 290-300 for 30 min and send him another sample. Wish i would have known that before...duh.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Rose! This is just the info that I needed to know. Update us on the new results


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2019)

it must be a fine line between decarbing and vaporizing the thc and cbd. i was making killer brownies for quite a while but i didn't like that they came out a bit gooey so i started cooking them longer. i was cooking at 350 deg f. the buzz seemed to be getting more hyper and less relaxing. last batch i  made i cooked at 300 deg f for about an hour. these brownies are back to how i liked them. seeing the lab worker recommending 290-300 rung a bell for me. thanks for the info rose. btw-i don't decarb before making my butter and never have so i think the decarbing is done during the baking portion.


----------



## umbra (Jan 24, 2019)

Average vaporization temp for THC starts at 365 F


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2019)

according to this table, cbd vape temp is lower. i know i can't believe everything i find on the internet though. i don't really trust that my oven is super accurate either.  it just looks to me like <350 but >284 is where acid conversions take place but before the point where compounds we like are vaporized.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2019)

So then, did you still have large amounts of THCA and CBDA?  This would pretty much preclude you from using sous vide as a decarb method wouldn't it?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2019)

what is  sous vide?  And yes, lots of the A was still on the cbd and some on the thc. Because i use MCT oil, we are able to decarb it again on the top of the stove and we will run up there again tomorrow, I guess. bummer.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2019)

I was amazed that they could see the parts that were decarbed and the not. Also, i need to decarb less at a time with a thin layer, not big buds, as the outside gets decarbes but the inside of the nug doesn't.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2019)

So... i humbly come to you and say don't believe anything anyone ever tells you .
First the good news but not great news:
PennywiseV: is about 1:1  6% thc and 7 %cbd
Fanks gift: 6 thc 9 cbd that is great.
The bad news the CBD crew I crossed with V, ZERO CBD 18 %thc
Harley tsu.... Zero CBD 

So there you have it. no 25 to 1, no even 10 to 1... But now i know what I have and what i will grow. Just 2 out of the 5 I bred.  I didn't run the Blueberry V as I was out.   The other good news is the penny and franks are stopping seizures in our nephew at the above dose. So if anyone thinks they have a high cbd strain, let me know. ha


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 24, 2019)

I think I have read thc and cbd are kinda complementary. Sounds like you have a good mix.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 24, 2019)

This whole thc:cbd thing is somewhat confusing to me...and compounded even more because there are so many phenotypes of each strain...kinda like a box o chocolate...(what Forrest Gump said) so if you find something I guess you need to clone it...personally I don’t have the space or resources to keep a mother if I actually found one worth keeping...so I grow seeds that promise or at least suggest high cbd...I’ve only found a few that gave me what I was looking for(a muscle relaxing high) that I could feel and identify...I think my first grow of Harlequin CBD was the one but I have grown it since and didn’t get that...don’t know how that BlueberryxValentine measures but it is one of my favorite smokes....got three girls going right now so I hope some of it does what I want...I’d love to have the room and wherewithal to find and keep a great mother...
We keep on growin...


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 24, 2019)

I always kinda figured 25:1 was a whole lotta optimistic.  Kinda like every 30%thc strain I've tried.  Glad to here those numbers though because my pack of Franks gift is sitting on the shelf and I have been eyeing it for my friend with the stroke history.  He is prone to having seizures at night.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

Sous vide is basically a water bath.  Hackerman talked about it some a while back.  You put the bud in a freezer bag or seal a meal and heat it in water to decarb it.  They are using this method on some of the cannabis cooking shows they have on.  However, as boiling water does not get over 212F (less at higher altitudes), it doesn't seem like it gets hot enough to do a proper decarb.  I was really liking this method as it does not dry out the bud (and doesn't smell u the house if that is a concern).

This is incredibly valuable information, Rosebud.  We are all probably leaving a bunch of THCA and other cannabinoids unconverted.  I will be decarbing differently from here on out.   You say in your first post that only 50% of the THC and only 20% of the CBD were converted....so do the percentages you listed in post #12 include THCA and CBDA or only the THC and CBD that was converted?  Is V valentine?  Is this a high CBD? 

I am considering growing 1 or 2 high CBD hemp plants this summer.  While hemp growth is legal in Oregon, there are fees and growing on a small scale is not economically feasible.  Apparently though, I can grow hemp plants if they are included in my legal/medical cannabis plant count.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi thg, I was told the valentine was 25 :1 cbd. I was told Franks gift was 20 to 1... both are not true.  And yes the lab adds the non decarbed and the decarbed to get the total. 
We need to check our ovens that they are at the right temp. Mine was not. We now are the proud owners of 5 thermometers.  Mr Rb was pretty ticked that we weren't producing what we thought we were. thus 5 thermometers. The good news is what we have been using has stopped the seizures in our little nephew. 
I want cbd from cannabis not hemp, just a prejudice of mine.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2019)

THG, or anyone else, do you know where I can get a hemp seed or three? The neuro just got my tests results for the medicine for the 7 year old. In texas it has to be 3% or less. I gave him a lecture on cannabis vs hemp, but i figured i could cross breed? Can you? Of course, i think.

Oh and if any of you got the cbd crews indica V cross, it is 18 % THC only. pretty nice smoke.lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2019)

I do know someone who is going to grow hemp this summer and I was going to ask him if he could sell me a few seeds.  I'm sure they will order seed by the pound.

Or, I just remembered....someone here from Colorado had their garden pollinated by (they believed) hemp.  As I remember, it was a female grower and she said she had tons of cannabis/hemp seeds.  The cross already done!  I had thought to get some seeds from her, but forgot about it til just now.  My only question would be whether the hemp was high CBD hemp.  I don't know much about hemp, but was under the understanding that some hemp is higher in CBD than others.

With your test results, I am thinking that a hemp/cannabis cross or simply growing hemp and mixing with cannabis may be the best way to go about getting CBD.  Figure I could make my own custom blends.  

I do have some Candida, a strain that is supposed to be 20:1.  I would be up for getting some tested and contributing it to your nephew's medicine if it actually is high in CBD.  Where did you get yours tested and how much was it?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

It was 50 bucks a test. I tested my tincture and 5 strains.  I got it tested in Yakima. I googled cannabis testing and the area code. Probably the best 300 bucks i ever spent. I put it off for all these years. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

oldfogey8 said:


> according to this table, cbd vape temp is lower. i know i can't believe everything i find on the internet though. i don't really trust that my oven is super accurate either.  it just looks to me like <350 but >284 is where acid conversions take place but before the point where compounds we like are vaporized.View attachment 251388


Can you send me a link to where you got this?  I tried to enlarge it so I could read it, but no dice... Sorry this is so long for a response, hope your still on the channel?  Dan


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Old thread....he hasn't been on in a year


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Old thread....he hasn't been on in a year


Thanks, I'll have to do a search to see if I can locate it.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to do a search to see if I can locate it.


Got a better idea. Post your need in the forums.  There are members here that can answer your questions.  Try us Dan.....you might like us....


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Got a better idea. Post your need in the forums.  There are members here that can answer your questions.  Try us Dan.....you might like us....


Will do, thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

How to Decarboxylate Cannabis : Guide to The Best Way - SHADED CO


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How to Decarboxylate Cannabis : Guide to The Best Way - SHADED CO


Thanks for the immediate response @WeedHopper , though I'm looking for something that will guide me to what stage of decarbing some older cured MJ I have is also.  I want to make sure that one: I'm not trying to decarb MJ that's already to far gone, or that doesn't need any or as much as freshly cured MJ would need decarbing as age has already done the oxidation?  Hope you're following my rational, thanks. Dan


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

That said, as old as your plant material is, it is likely already decarbed to a large degree.  Age will also cause decarboxylation, not just heat.  Hopefully, anything that has not decarbed due to age will decarb during the process of making your infusions such as marijuana butter or marijuana oil and in the process of cooking your recipes if thats what you are going to do.


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That said, as old as your plant material is, it is likely already decarbed to a large degree.  Age will also cause decarboxylation, not just heat.  Hopefully, anything that has not decarbed due to age will decarb during the process of making your infusions such as marijuana butter or marijuana oil and in the process of cooking your recipes if thats what you are going to do.


Yes, mostly what I'm doing is either using a coconut oil to infuse the THC, via a magic butter maker, but never quite knowing what/how much extra if any decarbing to include.  That's why I was interested in some way of determining THC content


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Yes, mostly what I'm doing is either using a coconut oil to infuse the THC, via a magic butter maker, but never quite knowing what/how much extra if any decarbing to include.  That's why I was interested in some way of determining THC content


There are labs that can test it for you if you are in legal state
A friend who is on top of these things has done the at home tests and had a very hard time getting accurate readings .
He also says old weed will break down naturally if left in the dark long enough (cool and dry) How old is this so called weed?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

A few things he says , decarb weed at 240F for 40 mins to activate it

've run tests on material as much as 3 years old, kept in various ways, freezer, jars, plastic bag and such and there is always still enough THCA to need decarbing. 1 year was only 3% conversion in a humidity controlled container. 1 year warehoused was almost 50% but that still needs decarbing and 3 year old fan leaf kept in a bucket under the porch only had a third converted. . 

*It's going to depend on the effects you're looking for. A higher level of THCA is often responsible for the panic attacks and anxiety that a lot of people experience with edibles so that plays a factor in whether you want to use partially decarbed material whether medical or recreational.


In the earlier days of my learning curve I was using some sugar trim and popcorn buds that started out for me about a year old and I had a lot of it. I thought at the time that aging for that long would have done the job so I didn't decarb any of it and I thought that it was excellent, except......


When I would use it to make high dose edibles for pain a lot of people were experiencing the "hold on for dear life until it goes away" scenario when using them. Now I know the reason why and it explains a lot. The unconverted THCA creates an "edge" for Sativas and reduces the couchlock in Indicas, affecting mainly the physical aspects of each. I know people, and I'm one, that likes a little edge to a Sativa dominant strain so that it works like a stimulant, a cup of coffee or tea for instance, and it gets them up and going but for others, that little bit of THCA will trigger those undesirable effects. Leaving THCA behind in Indica dominants will still help with pain and other things but the couchlock is diminished.


With aged material, many of the other cannabinoids have developed by that time and it's really only the THCA/THC conversion that's needed. Whether being used for medical or recreational, it's still the same principal but ultimately that decision will come down to you. Try a small amount of your 2yr old material in 2 experiments, one decarbed and the other not, and then decide. You may like both but in different ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A few things he says , decarb weed at 240F for 40 mins to activate it
> 
> 've run tests on material as much as 3 years old, kept in various ways, freezer, jars, plastic bag and such and there is always still enough THCA to need decarbing. 1 year was only 3% conversion in a humidity controlled container. 1 year warehoused was almost 50% but that still needs decarbing and 3 year old fan leaf kept in a bucket under the porch only had a third converted. .
> 
> ...


My so "called weed" carbon dates back to 2019, for one CV vault and then I've got one from 2020.  All buds, I don't save anything else. Lol   PS, these are all indica's or at least dominantly indica's.  Under my scope the trichomes are all golden, that's what got me wondering...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> My so "called weed" carbon dates back to 2019, for one CV vault and then I've got one from 2020.  All buds, I don't save anything else. Lol   PS, these are all indica's or at least dominantly indica's.  Under my scope the trichomes are all golden, that's what got me wondering...


I would decarb myself, I make tinctures and infuse it into oils for pain creams and such


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> My so "called weed" carbon dates back to 2019, for one CV vault and then I've got one from 2020.  All buds, I don't save anything else. Lol   PS, these are all indica's or at least dominantly indica's.  Under my scope the trichomes are all golden, that's what got me wondering...


Oh no doubt there has been some break down but nowhere near fully decarbed


----------



## Dan789 (Aug 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh no doubt there has been some break down but nowhere near fully decarbed


The degree of oxidation is what I'm trying to figure out.  That's why the questions about the testing and TLC...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> The degree of oxidation is what I'm trying to figure out.  That's why the questions about the testing and TLC...


Very hard to determine without a controlled environment testing, over a period of time ie: a few years.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

I would hate to purchase something like the MyDx unit which now with the accoutrements adds up to $950.00 +-, but still would like to know how best to appropriately decarb my buds before either infusing into coconut oil or just making dry caps…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> I would hate to purchase something like the MyDx unit which now with the accoutrements adds up to $950.00 +-, but still would like to know how best to appropriately decarb my buds before either infusing into coconut oil or just making dry caps…


Do small amounts only
Start with 7 grams and do full decarb 240F 40 mins and do another at 200F 20mins
see if you notice any difference / and work from there .
I use everclear 190 proof to cold wash my flowers after it has all been in freezer 24 hrs ,  This is one way to make a tincture that can be placed under tongue and absorb sublingually.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Read This

*DECARBOXYLATION:

Bake 7g herbs @ 240F for 40 minutes. If using seeded pot, cleaned weight should equal 7 grams.


FREEZE:
Place the decarbed 7g herbs in sealed Mason jar into the freezer for 24 hours.
Also place a pint of Everclear or other 190+ proof alcohol in freezer for 24 hours.
After 24 hours add 90ml/3fl oz to a Mason jar with herbals. Shake aggressively for 5 minutes.
Place back in freezer for 2 hours and then shake again for another 5 minutes.

1. Using a mesh coffee filter or cheesecloth, clean t-shirt, pantyhose or other fine weave, clean material, place in or line a funnel and pour the solution through it into a clean container and press using a silicone spatula or other utensil. Place the pressed plant material back into the jar for a rinse with fresh, cold alcohol. The jar of material does not have to go back into the freezer. After straining through the initial filter, set it aside until the 2nd run, the rinse, is complete.

2). The 2nd run can be done with no further waiting since it is only a rinse but my test studies have shown that you increase your potency by 25-30%. Using 3fl oz of fresh, freezing cold alcohol, pour it into the jar of material and shake for five minutes. Strain your material as well as possible then add the alcohol solution to the first run solution.

If you don't have a mesh coffee filter or a way to press it, place a square of cheesecloth or other material over your fresh container, being sure to allow enough on each side to fold over the ball. After you've strained the weed, you can dispose of the leftovers as you see fit. If you don't have a press, cut the cheesecloth large enough so that you can pull the corners together and use a wooden spoon handle to wrap them around and then twist. You don't have to squeeze like crazy because the alcohol drains well.

3. Place a paper coffee filter in a funnel or other setup. There are examples in the video and picture guides. Pour your solution into the filter until it's full. Keep filling it until it all filters through. You might have to move the filter around to find fresh spots in the filters. Those husks really gum it up but it's worth the time. You'll get a nice clear Green/Gold Dragon. Of course, you can always filter it again if you're a perfectionist.

REDUCE

Now we're ready for the main event, concentrating the extraction by reduction of the alcohol.

1. Set up your double boiler configuration away from flame or other open heat sources. Use a fan for ventilation. If using an electric range, be sure your vent fan is on high. The more ventilation the better. While there won't be the concentration of vapors there would be for larger quantities, there's still enough to cause a flash fire if not careful.

2. Have the heat source for your double boilers at a level that causes a gentle boil in the water. If you're using a crockpot where the water may not boil, just put it as high as you can. If you use an electric rice cooker that only has one temperature, just keep an eye on it so it doesn't go beyond the desired level. If you don't have a double boiler set up, air evaporation will work, just slower

* If at all possible, your upper chamber(bowl) of the double bowler should fit snuggly in the lower portion a few inches above the water line. This is to prevent loss of steam and therefore water. If it's a loose fit, keep an eye on the water level and add more as needed.

3. Measure your combined haul from both runs. If you don't have a measuring device, you can mark a spot halfway down your jar and use that as your guide. As your tincture reduces, you can keep track of the level easier.

4. Add your dilute GD to the upper chamber/water bath and reduce it by half of the recovered volume. Up to 1/2 ounce will be lost with each run due to absorption and loss. Alcohol boils at a much lower temperature than water and thus will not damage the thc. Depending on your heat source, your solution may bubble a little bit, a rolling boil, or just swirls. What you want at minimum are the swirls. That shows there is action.

5. Finally, this recipe is designed to give you approximately 3 fluid ounces of concentrated Green/Gold Dragon tincture. So for the last step, reduce your solution by half, or down to your goal volume, which should be about 3 fl.oz for this size batch for beginners and bottle it. It is now officially ready to sample. There is a reduction guide for potency level a little further along.

And there you have it. I've tried to make the actual steps as simple yet concise as possible. And as stated previously, this recipe is pretty much designed for the novice, the beginner. It does not require a lot of marijuana that could be lost, anything is possible so it could happen. I don't advocate making this or any other cannabis product for the first time with your emergency stash. You don't have to have expensive pot or even buds. I want everyone to be comfortable within themselves with trying this.

Edit: Along the way between this written guide and the video I changed the final reduction from 3oz to 2oz. This increases the strength by about 1/3. When I originally wrote this the only edibles and tinctures were the DIY variety which naturally limited potency levels and just about everyone was a beginner. Once dispensaries started to spread with access to higher concentrated products, those coming to use this guide were wanting, and needing, higher strength products. So, we now reduce to 2oz from this 7g guide instead of 3oz.*


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

Went that route with pure 200 proof out of Oregon, wife was up to 15ml a night, which started to screw with her stomach… from there segued to making the infusions and dry caps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Went that route with pure 200 proof out of Oregon, wife was up to 15ml a night, which started to screw with her stomach… from there segued to making the infusions and dry caps.


 The tincture can be infused into most oils and then used for baking too using double boiler reduction method .
The tincture can be completely reduced into RSO (Oil) (but will be very strong)
A half piece of rice dose will knock her out.
Are you treating an illness?


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

No delete button…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

I take RSO every night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> No delete button…


What are you trying to delete?


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

A multitude of medical issues, arthritis, multiple surgeries, shoulder, knee replacements, neck fusion, the last is a fall with a broken pelvis resultant.  She’s trying to reduce the oxy’ she’s taking which after six weeks is around 10 mg a day.   Anyone having to take that knows there all kinds of other little inconveniences from the oxy’.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What are you trying to delete?


Was replying and lost my thought… over 70…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

Old bastard. Guess we need to put you down like a lame horse.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Went that route with pure 200 proof out of Oregon, wife was up to 15ml a night, which started to screw with her stomach… from there segued to making the infusions and dry caps.


OK so have you ever gave it to her in a juice or baked into cookies


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Old bastard. Guess we need to put you down like a lame horse.


Your not the only one with that thought…


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK so have you ever gave it to her in a juice or baked into cookies


So here’s my last coconut infusion recipe: 10 oz. cocnut oil, four ounces of bud, which has to be added in stages for the magic butter maker to chop it up, then run at 160º 4 hours at a time, twice a day for three days.  Do an initial straining via the 190 straining filter, then filter again with the 73 filter.  That resultant “witches brew” gets transferred into 00 caps which hold about 1ml per.  Dosage now is 3 of those and one dry MJ cap, along with the Rx’s.  As a gut check, one of those caps is pretty good, never taken two (lite weight)…


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't do decatb, never have. It isn't that I don't think it is a thing, I think it happens without the put it in oven at 240 and do on. I've eaten dark hash and it worked just fine. 

Pot and I guess hash too decarbs it ages, and if I am baking brownies, I am of a mind that the baking of them takes care of it.

After I do bubble, I let the ice thaw and put the wet weed in a pot with a little more water and butter. No decarb, why wouldn't the dimmer /soak in hot butter do that? Butter works fine.

I just can't stick weed in an oven and bake it. Most terps evaporate before 240, are you not losing them?

I've read the material, All I know for sure is my edibles work.

IDK.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> So here’s my last coconut infusion recipe: 10 oz. cocnut oil, four ounces of bud, which has to be added in stages for the magic butter maker to chop it up, then run at 160º 4 hours at a time, twice a day for three days.  Do an initial straining via the 190 straining filter, then filter again with the 73 filter.  That resultant “witches brew” gets transferred into 00 caps which hold about 1ml per.  Dosage now is 3 of those and one dry MJ cap, along with the Rx’s.  As a gut check, one of those caps is pretty good, never taken two (lite weight)…


Have you ever tried not giving the dry MJ cap.
Raw MJ can upset digestive track


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Next time try decarbing the hash you will be very surprised
Look into adding Lectin Helps/













						Lecithin In Cannabis Edibles: Why You Need It  - RQS Blog
					

Lecithin is an emulsifying agents than can help to improve the structure of edibles, and even make them more potent. Here is the info.




					www.royalqueenseeds.com
				



[/QUOTE]


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

You need to crumble the hash before decarb and do 240F @25-30 mins


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

Interesting. I was reading an article about terps. They were talking about ones that increase thc effects, and how some terps are in certain foods. I think it was mangos, IIRC that they said to try eating a bunch before session....hmmm.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Interesting. I was reading an article about terps. They were talking about ones get cot increase thc effects, and how some terps are in certain foods. I think it was mangos, IIRC that they said to try eating a bunch before session....hmmm.
> 
> Bubba


Yes you are correct The terps do get cooked off but if you require the Meds the loss is worth it as far as flavor goes.
You can actually decarb inside a seal mason jar inside the oven too
so not to lose all the flavor , so I have heard


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You need to crumble the hash before decarb and do 240F @25-30 mins


My decarb is smoking. If eating hash, I just eat it. In some of subcools videos I've seen him eat big globs of hash as is.

I have torn Afghani hash into small pieces, put the pieces inside Oreo cookies and eat. 1 gram lasted all dam day!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My decarb is smoking. If eating hash, I just eat it. In some of subcools videos I've seen him eat big globs of hash as is.
> 
> I have torn Afghani hash into small pieces, put the pieces inside Oreo cookies and eat. 1 gram lasted all dam day!
> 
> Bubba


Yes that works but it's better when decarbed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My decarb is smoking. If eating hash, I just eat it. In some of subcools videos I've seen him eat big globs of hash as is.
> 
> I have torn Afghani hash into small pieces, put the pieces inside Oreo cookies and eat. 1 gram lasted all dam day!
> 
> Bubba


Oh helll Im talking about Moroccan Hash not Afghani LOL


----------

